# Phrag Ainsworthii



## Achamore (Jan 7, 2016)

One of my personal favourites, and this bloom was just calling out to be photographed..! Sedenii x longifolium var. roezlii, registered in 1879.


----------



## eteson (Jan 7, 2016)

What a nice color!


----------



## Achamore (Jan 7, 2016)

eteson said:


> What a nice color!



Yes, particularly rich and dark. Am growing this one in my cool section.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 7, 2016)

Good color and excellent photo.


----------



## troy (Jan 7, 2016)

Great blooming!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 7, 2016)

Excellent color. Wonder what it would look like crossed with PK.


----------



## Achamore (Jan 7, 2016)

Paphluvr said:


> Good color and excellent photo.



Thank you..!


----------



## Achamore (Jan 7, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Excellent color. Wonder what it would look like crossed with PK.



Ummm... what/which is PK..??


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 7, 2016)

Achamore said:


> Ummm... what/which is PK..??



Phrag Kovachii


----------



## Achamore (Jan 7, 2016)

Good suggestion, hopefully someone will do that before long. Ainsworthii x kovachii, I can see that would have great colour..!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. That might yield a better color than the attempts with schlimii and fischeri. Ainsworthii is not that common anymore though...


----------



## phraggy (Jan 7, 2016)

Ainsworthii is the same as calurum which is very available in Europe.

Ed


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 7, 2016)

The color is great on that.


----------



## abax (Jan 7, 2016)

Don, your parade of wonderful Phrags. inspires me every
time you post. This one is a beauty in all respects; color,
shape, interesting staminode and appears to be a very
nice size as well. How cool are we talking in American
language? I can't speak metric.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2016)

phraggy said:


> Ainsworthii is the same as calurum which is very available in Europe.
> 
> Ed


Really!? How about Calurum v Candidula? That's the one made with the white schlimii!!:drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't know how one could improve upon that color! I've never seen a Calurum that deep a red.


----------



## trdyl (Jan 10, 2016)

Beautiful!

Can't wait to see how mine turns out which is also in spike.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 10, 2016)

I can see why you like it! In addition to the rich color, the smiling sepals are great.


----------



## eaborne (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice to see!


----------



## Achamore (Jan 11, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> I can see why you like it! In addition to the rich color, the smiling sepals are great.



Don't you mean the petals..?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2016)

Sepals - lateral. at least here in the USA.


----------



## trdyl (Jan 11, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Sepals - lateral. at least here in the USA.



Eric, Do you mean synsepal? oke:


----------



## Achamore (Jan 13, 2016)

The 'arms' reaching out, which I take it to mean the "smile" you referred to, are petals, not sepals, unless I am mistaken..!


----------



## Achamore (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok, here is what Phillip Cribb says on the matter.


----------



## phraggy (Jan 13, 2016)

To get back to the Ainsworthii/ Calurum question both of these plants are bred from sedeni x longifolium. 

Calurum Rougieri is Calurum crossed back to sedenii. Could this be where all the colour comes from and is this now known as a regular Ainsworthii. The Rougieri was registered in 1892. Also mentioned ( and don't ask me why ) schlimi is also mentioned in the breeding. So what do we really have here???

Ed


----------



## troy (Jan 13, 2016)

A classic cross, great color!!!


----------



## Achamore (Jan 13, 2016)

Calurum crossed back with Sedenii is Phrag Lemoinierianum, which was registered in 1888. Ed, I'm unable to find any reference to a Phrag Calurum Rougieri.

The difference (as I understand it) between Ainsworthii and Calurum is that the latter uses a 'normal' longifolium in the making of it, whereas Ainsworthii uses Longifolium var roezlii.

The deep colour of mine may be due in part to growing it in my (very) cool section of the greenhouse. It is typically 13 to 15 degrees C in there. Seems to like it, hence the smile...


----------



## trdyl (Jan 13, 2016)

Don, If do a search in the RHS International Orchid Register you'll find Phrag Calurum Rougieri there. There are also a couple of other different names for that cross as well.


----------



## Achamore (Jan 13, 2016)

Hmm..! Thank you Ed & Ted..! Ok, so I am really puzzled. The RHS register shows Lemoinierianum as Calurum x Sedenii and registered in 1888. And it also shows Calurum Rougieri as Calurum x Sedenii and registered in 1892. So how can that be?


----------



## trdyl (Jan 13, 2016)

Now if you search on that cross of Calurum X Sedenii a couple more will pop up also. I think that part of the problem has been with orchids being renamed over the years. Some that had species status are now variants of something else. And the reverse is happening too.


----------



## Achamore (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh dear!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2016)

Achamore said:


> Ok, here is what Phillip Cribb says on the matter.



Don't care.


----------



## Achamore (Jan 14, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Don't care.



Oh dear! An error is simply an error. Or we can all simply refer to orchid parts by whatever name we feel like. I suppose that is one choice, but not mine.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2016)

Hmmm, I was taught dorsal and lateral sepals. tomayto/to-mahto!


----------



## Achamore (Jan 15, 2016)

The lateral sepals in slipper orchids have fused to form synsepal (also known as the ventral sepal) which is behind the pouch. In non-slipper orchids the sepals tend not to be fused together, and therefore usually jut out towards the sides. Most books which provide a drawing naming the parts, show a non-slipper orchid. But it is not a simple process to name the parts of a slipper orchid as an extrapolation from a drawing which refers to a non-slipper orchid. Hence the confusion.


----------

